# Do you have a Medicare Supplement F Plan?



## Dudewho (Oct 19, 2015)

Some good info for F Plan holders...


By 2020, Medicare Supplement Plan F will no longer accept new enrollments. (Thank you Obama Care). Why do you care?  F Plan monthly premiums are likely to *increase drastically* in the future. Here’s why.

With no new policyholders in to the F Plan, the only people that will be left on the Plan F will either be too unhealthy to leave or too lazy to switch plans. A smaller pool of policyholders to pay the cost of all the sicker individuals left on the plan. 

Why change now and not wait?
If you wait you are taking the risk that when you do want to change you may not be healthy enough to do so. You may not be able to get past that pesky underwriting in the future.
A good alternative tothe F plan is Plan G. With the G plan it will cover all the same Medicare  Part A and Medicare Part B copays, deductibles and coinsurances *EXECPT* the Part B deductible. 
For 2015 this deductible is $147.00. 

--------------------------------------------------
Just a few words of wisdom.

This year many doctors have stopped taking Medicare assignment. What is that? It means Medicare has establish a certain fee that it will pay for medical procedures and supplies before the they even provided. If a doctor does not accept assignment, they can establish the amount of their own charges and *you will be responsible for the difference beyond the part that Medicare would normally pay for that specific service andthe actual charge. Some supplements will not cove this. *So you may want to check with your doctor’s office for any changes on their end. Surprises cost money, usually yours.


----------



## pollytink (Nov 18, 2015)

Dudewho said:


> Some good info for F Plan holders...
> 
> 
> By 2020, Medicare Supplement Plan F will no longer accept new enrollments. (Thank you Obama Care). Why do you care?  F Plan monthly premiums are likely to *increase drastically* in the future. Here’s why.
> ...


Thanks for the info about the F plans! I'm about to pick one....will reconsider. And about the extra chgs from a doctor, called Pt B excess, some states, Ohio for one, does not allow them to do this. If they accept medicare they have to accept the amt medicare pays. Some are opting out, e.g. an oral surgeon I was supposed to see....called and was told they don't accept medicare anymore.


----------

